
Image Synthesis from Yahoo's open_nsfw (2016) - dgellow
https://open_nsfw.gitlab.io/
======
Torkel
Main work seems to be two years old from the github time stamps?

The generation of images using GANs has improved a lot since then. It would be
interesting to see what the latest and greatest methods can do given this data
set.

~~~
helpme3
The purpose of this work isn't to generate realistic NSFW images. The purpose
is to visually represent what a neural network "looks for" when classifying
NSFW content. It is very interesting that these generate images strike the
viewer as grotesque even though there isn't anything specific in the images
that could be called vulgar. This indicates there is some similarity between
how a neural network and our brains classify things.

------
daenz
I wonder where the line is drawn on obscenity for most people? On the NSFW,
you can make out some the textures or shapes of different body parts, but none
of it is clearly obscene. But there's a general feeling that it is obscene. I
wonder where we would draw the line.

~~~
nradov
Ultimately we draw the line at what 5 Supreme Court justices would
subjectively consider to be obscene.

[https://corporate.findlaw.com/litigation-disputes/movie-
day-...](https://corporate.findlaw.com/litigation-disputes/movie-day-at-the-
supreme-court-or-i-know-it-when-i-see-it-a.html)

~~~
BurnGpuBurn
> for most people I think it's really dependent on the individual. Also those
> 5 judges preside over a nation of only 250M people (1/23rd of the world
> population)

------
schoen
(2016)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22open_nsfw%22&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22open_nsfw%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
dang
Thanks; added. Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12756462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12756462)

------
ravenstine
The first set of NSFW images make me think the NN was trained on Cannibal
Corpse album covers.

------
mosselman
This is the stuff of nightmares.

~~~
golemotron
Very H.R. Giger.

~~~
lsh
Not sure why you got downvoted, but Giger would love it I imagine. His were
much more explicitly sexual but these are more ambiguously so. And those
generated beach scenes were very reminiscent of Dali and Whiteley.

------
m-localhost
Interesting you posted this a few days ago, because I think it's relevant with
yesterdays news of tumblr banning adult content and as a result, lots of
images of trivial content (beaches etc) got flagged as porn. See also:
[https://www.jakeelwes.com/project-
MLPorn.html](https://www.jakeelwes.com/project-MLPorn.html)

------
kakarot
The concert NSFW set is amazing. The network just replaces people with giant
penises. There's some real art somewhere in there.

------
stevenicr
my recent comments about how important having some systems like this open with
self-hosting options for webmasters and user's privacy issues:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18525758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18525758)

Glad to see this was released and hope some kind of cloud efforts can be used
to make it better.

------
bsimpson
Welcome to the future, where computers can generate dick pics for you.

------
gwf
worst. porn. ever.

------
Iv
Needs some adversarial training...

